# Polish Wings over Baltic States



## v2 (Feb 8, 2006)

On Friday, 30 December 2005, Polish Military Contingent "Orlik" began "Air Policing" mission on the territory of Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia. On the same day, in the morning, a celebration of symbolic "handing over the keys to the air space of Batlic States" took place in Zokinia airport, near Szawel in Lithuania. On Tuesday, 27 December, in Minsk Mazowiecki a good bye ceremony for Polish Military Contingent going to Lithuania took place. Representatives of Ministry of National Defence, Air Force Command as well as local authorities were present. PMC "Orlik" consists of 68 people, it will use four MIG-29 aircraft. According to the decision of NATO Military Committee and to the conception of air defence of the new member states - Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia, which do not have the possibility to patrol their own air space, NATO countries, including Poland, got the task to carry out the Air Policing mission on the territory of Baltic States. Its aim is to ensure the same level of security and collective defence within NATO. The legal basis for participation in Air Policing mission is, besides NATO obligations, the resolution of the President of the Republic of Poland, dated 25 November 2005, about using Polish Military Contingent as a part of the Allied Forces of NATO in the operation of military control of the air space of the Republic of Estonia, Republic of Lithuania and the Republic of Latvia. The resolution came into effect on 29 November 2005.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice pic!


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2006)

More...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice pics v2! 8)


----------



## v2 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Good stuff! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice shots! 8)


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow! Great pics for my screensaver!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2006)

Great Stuff, V2!!!


----------



## v2 (Mar 11, 2006)

A new one pics from Lithuania:


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

nice pics but please crop them if you dont mind


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

New ones...

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf06251gg.jpg
http://img476.imageshack.us/my.php?image=71lu.jpg
http://img476.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf06268qe.jpg
http://img476.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf06268qe.jpg
http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf06458qj.jpg
http://img476.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf06541ls.jpg
http://img476.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf06557tn.jpg


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice pics v2!


----------

